# Topics > Space >  "Space Odyssey: Voyage to the Planets", documentary TV series, Joe Ahearne, 2004, United Kingdom

## Airicist

bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/spaceodyssey

"Space Odyssey: Voyage to the Planets" on Wikipedia

"Space Odyssey: Voyage to the Planets" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

BBC Documentary Voyage To The Planets Part 1

Published on Dec 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

BBC Documentary Voyage To The Planets Part 2

Published on Jan 1, 2014

----------

